# Future Plans



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, I'm wanting to know some things about the cars we have and the aftermarket that's available.

1. Hoods. I've seen some aftermarket that I like, but kinda don't like. What sources of hoods do we have out there? (I would even take an 05 hood over the plain 04 hood that I have). I really like the functionality of AEM's hood, but it doesn't thrill me. 

2. Body parts. I like some of the 3rd party front facsia's But not wholly.. I can find problems with them all. I like AED's Front valance, but I'm not giving up the fog lamps for it. I like AP's valance that keep sthe fog lamps, but the chin spoiler/air dam is too low for my liking. Are we really THAT limited since this is mainly an Aussie car?

3. Exhaust. Are side pipes and issue with this car? I really like the idea of getting a scavanging effect for the pipe. How hard and expensive is it to switch out the full system for a good set of headers, pipes and mufflers? I really would like to go 05 styled dual, instead of the 04 styling. (I hate the 2 pipes on one side) Am I allowed to change the CATs on it for HP versions? I've heard that technically, it's illegal to do so if the cat's did not fail. 

4. What engine updates can be done for better performace without having to perform major surgery to the car? And do I need to have the computer reprogrammed?

Ideally I want the car to breathe well. In and out, smoothest and highest flowing without having to resort to charging. Nitrous is not something I want to do either. I also want a louder than stock exhaust, but not really loud as to piss of the neighbors or to catch the cops attention 2 miles away. (that actually happened to a friend of mine)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

I will answer in depth when I get home.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Avoid AP like the plague...horrible customer service coupled with incredibly poor workmanship and a lack of quality control.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Avoid AP like the plague...horrible customer service coupled with incredibly poor workmanship and a lack of quality control.


That's really discouraging since I'm like 20 min from them...  Oh well..


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*chiggity check it out*

Side exhaust.....


















Link to the info....

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48689


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm liking that more and more....... can you imagine what my car would sound like.........


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Avoid AP like the plague...horrible customer service coupled with incredibly poor workmanship and a lack of quality control.


 :agree .... good God I couldn't agree more!! I want that rear bumper w/o cutout but I saw it installed on a car and wanted to cry....


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'm liking that more and more....... can you imagine what my car would sound like.........


....like something Hendricks Racing would be interested in.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> ....like something Hendricks Racing would be interested in.


  We had a 2003 ZO6 owner come in looking at 05's today, one of the salesman was arguing that GTO's were decent cars, the salesman brought him back to me and we started talking. He said all he has seen is stock GTO's and he didn't think there were very many mods available for them. So, of course I showed him Fatbitch and started it up for him, he wanted to race me until I told him the rwhp and his jaw dropped, I took him for a ride around the block and now he's up front ordering a 2006!! Sometimes my job is so fulfilling.


----------



## Howie (Dec 5, 2005)

Justice, If you're that close come by and see our products for yourself. We're finishing a customer's Barbados blue 04 with Shaker hood, center stripe, front fascia, side skirts with exhaust, rear spoiler and rear bumper on Monday (12.5.5)

I'm not gonna try our hide our past. We now make all of our parts in house and quality is no longer and issue, niether is the lengthly delays we where faced with before. In addition we don't charge until a part is shipped or received (if picked up).


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

Howie said:


> I'm not gonna try our hide our past.


Probably because that would be impossible. Your reputation preceeds you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont know howie, unless its howie mandell


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Howie said:


> Justice, If you're that close come by and see our products for yourself. We're finishing a customer's Barbados blue 04 with Shaker hood, center stripe, front fascia, side skirts with exhaust, rear spoiler and rear bumper on Monday (12.5.5)
> 
> I'm not gonna try our hide our past. We now make all of our parts in house and quality is no longer and issue, niether is the lengthly delays we where faced with before. In addition we don't charge until a part is shipped or received (if picked up).


Well, I think I'll at least do that. I don't know what prior problems AP has had, but I am a believer in learning from mistakes. 

I've personally experienced a business that was good, gone bad, and another business that had a bad start, become really good. I try not to prejudge anyone, but businesses are harder not to prejudge since a bad word will always spread faster than a good word. Besides, I'm not planning on anything soon, but I like to research my options before deciding.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Howie, 
Do you have any "current" pics of a rear bumper installed? I'm thinking of doing the side exit exhaust but I just want the side skirts and rear fascia..... btw, how much? :cheers


----------



## Howie (Dec 5, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, I think I'll at least do that. I don't know what prior problems AP has had, but I am a believer in learning from mistakes.


I appreciate the opportunity and we have done just that, learned alot the hard way. Shoot me a call at 602-330-4486 and I'll be happy to show some of the GTO's we're currntly working on. Thanks again!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Howie said:


> I appreciate the opportunity and we have done just that, learned alot the hard way. Shoot me a call at 602-330-4486 and I'll be happy to show some of the GTO's we're currntly working on. Thanks again!


I'd love to see it too, but I don't think there's a way for me to get to you today. Possibly later in the week though. I'm working at 21st Ave and Peoria. Maybe tuesday or wednesday I can get over there.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> We had a 2003 ZO6 owner come in looking at 05's today, one of the salesman was arguing that GTO's were decent cars, the salesman brought him back to me and we started talking. He said all he has seen is stock GTO's and he didn't think there were very many mods available for them. So, of course I showed him Fatbitch and started it up for him, he wanted to race me until I told him the rwhp and his jaw dropped, I took him for a ride around the block and now he's up front ordering a 2006!! Sometimes my job is so fulfilling.


What is your rwhp, GTODEALER?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> What is your rwhp, GTODEALER?


912hp


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 912hp


912??? That scares me!!!!

For real?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe I am being truthful, maybe I am pulling your leg.

only one way to find out.

pull up next to him.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> maybe I am being truthful, maybe I am pulling your leg.
> 
> only one way to find out.
> 
> pull up next to him.



No...I'll let the KB Mustang that thinks he's a BadBoy.


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

Before you commit your hard earned money..............take a look at this:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59

AP has an ENTIRE forum section on that "other" board dedicated to how bad their customer service is. Just read it all before you give them you money that you no doubt worked hard for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

wuss. lol

*kidding*

Actually, I will run up against him right now, in the cavalier, and if he promises to be on street tires, not drag radials, I will beat him in 60 foot. Guaranteed!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wuss. lol
> 
> *kidding*
> 
> Actually, I will run up against him right now, in the cavalier, and if he promises to be on street tires, not drag radials, I will beat him in 60 foot. Guaranteed!!!


I believed you...I was thinking I read where it was more like 360whp, but I just figured I was getting 2 posters confused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

actually, I am not allowed to say what steve really puts down but lets just say, a viper is his bitch.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

true the actual number is a closely gaurded( i don't know it) and it even hard to get a mod list off of him :cool you must dig deep into the forum to get some of his mods, i do hope once he is done with Fatbitch, we get a dyno sheet and qt mile times :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I know all his mods, rwhp, and future plans. He told me himself. Which makes me somewhat invaluable. And I can only say that his track times, are quicker than a 12.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I believed you...I was thinking I read where it was more like 360whp, but I just figured I was getting 2 posters confused.


That rwhp was about 3 months after buying the car.... I've spent a lot of money and time since then...... yes, you can find _some_ of my mods here, but not all.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> true the actual number is a closely gaurded( i don't know it) and it even hard to get a mod list off of him :cool you must dig deep into the forum to get some of his mods, i do hope once he is done with Fatbitch, we get a dyno sheet and qt mile times :cheers


All in good time......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

old mods on forum the ls1 could be ls?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ya know what, I will put it out there! Screw steve! He has a ProCharged LS7 under the hood with 13:1 compression, forged internals, and is putting down 922hp/865tq at the tires.

Sorry Steve, I kept getting pm's all day about what your making, what are your mods, so there, its out now.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Howie said:


> Justice, If you're that close come by and see our products for yourself. We're finishing a customer's Barbados blue 04 with Shaker hood, center stripe, front fascia, side skirts with exhaust, rear spoiler and rear bumper on Monday (12.5.5)
> 
> I'm not gonna try our hide our past. We now make all of our parts in house and quality is no longer and issue, niether is the lengthly delays we where faced with before. In addition we don't charge until a part is shipped or received (if picked up).


This is a refreshing attitude, Howie.

Standing by to see if you guys are good to this word, and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

dam mike cant tell you anything you left something out GM RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT VEHICLE now its out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh yeah, forgot about the nuclear reactor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

also the flex compasitor


----------



## Howie (Dec 5, 2005)

Groucho said:


> This is a refreshing attitude, Howie.
> 
> Standing by to see if you guys are good to this word, and good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya know what, I will put it out there! Screw steve! He has a ProCharged LS7 under the hood with 13:1 compression, forged internals, and is putting down 922hp/865tq at the tires.
> 
> Sorry Steve, I kept getting pm's all day about what your making, what are your mods, so there, its out now.


Damn you!! :confused Why would you do that.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

hey! It was dura that told them about the nuclear reactor in the trunk!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Howie said:


> Thanks!!


You never answered my question on my earlier post :confused .........


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> also the flex compasitor


Flux Capacitor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

in steve's case, im sure it really is FLEX. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

auh you guys knew what i mean


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> in steve's case, im sure it really is FLEX. lol


 or flex, twist, snap and then new part :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

HA! sooo true.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> or flex, twist, snap and then new part :lol:


Don't forget the , cha-ching for the money it cost...... :willy:


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Don't forget the , cha-ching for the money it cost...... :willy:


AMEN!! :agree


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, I think I'll at least do that. I don't know what prior problems AP has had, but I am a believer in learning from mistakes.
> 
> I've personally experienced a business that was good, gone bad, and another business that had a bad start, become really good. I try not to prejudge anyone, but businesses are harder not to prejudge since a bad word will always spread faster than a good word. Besides, I'm not planning on anything soon, but I like to research my options before deciding.


Justice, did you get an opportunity to go by AP? I am fully aware of their history. But, having never personally dealt with them, I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt. They have some pieces I want, & 1 piece that they have prototyped, but not selling yet (*cough*RamAirStyleIntake*cough*). They seem to be the only company making these parts. All of the bad press makes me hesitant. But, if I heard more good feedback (mostly from members living in/around AP), I would gain a little more confidence.


----------

